# My little snake charmer and her pets (warning: snake pics!)



## LaFoto (Oct 10, 2007)

Here she is:







And here are photos of one or the other of her pets, I cannot really tell them apart in photos, though I can in reality:

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





I hope you don't find them frightening. They aren't ... not at all.


----------



## User5 (Oct 10, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Here she is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not big on snakes, but it's great that they're 100% safe!   I really like the close up one (next to last).   Your daughter is pretty, and has some neat looking Chucks lol.  Her snake looks pretty long, but I'm sure in the world of snakes that that is nothing.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 10, 2007)

This kind of snakes grow long and stay thin, which is why she chose them. They have grown about 30 cms each (now how much would that be in inches? Hmmm. Don't know really) in the time she's had them (got them at the beginning of May), but since they live in a terrarium, they are unlikely to grow to their longest-possible-in-nature size. But she hopes they'll still grow quite a bit, and they do grow. They shed skin and shed skin and shed skin. Sure sign they are growing and growing .

And hey, she's so happy about her Chucks. Finds those are the only shoes anyone can wear !


----------



## doenoe (Oct 10, 2007)

cool looking snakes she got there  Like the second to last.....if only the last bit of tongue was in it....cant win em all eh 
And why do you think they cant grow to their natural size in a terrarium?

(30cm is about 12inch )


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 10, 2007)

the fist one is stunning ... and the colours are in harmony. just the background is a bit .. well ... 

composition in 2 is interesting!

number 3: what a lucky snake 

4: well, tongue cut.. else a nice shot.

the last one.. does not do much for me, except that I am a bit scared of the snake getting hurt ...


----------



## CPayton (Oct 10, 2007)

I like pic #4 the best.  They look like they are pretty comfortable with being handled.  Reminds me of when I was growing up.  The area where I lived was rural so we always had little garter snakes around.  Once a couple I kept as pets got loose in the house.  Mom was walking on eggs for about a week till we found them curled up under the frig.  Needless to say, snakes where no longer allowed in the house after that.  I haven't seen snakes like the ones in your pics.  What kind are they?


----------



## KamaKazzy (Oct 11, 2007)

Beautiful pics, love the snakes! Rat snakes, I presume? I can't tell though. The heads don't say rat snake to me. Some sort of colubred at least.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 11, 2007)

Well, its Latin name is Orthriophis Taeniurus friesei, and all the sites that Google gives me are either German ones, or Dutch ones. So nowhere do I see an English name for them, though I had hoped that with putting in the Latin name I would get one.

However - I see the word "Rattennatter" as well (though this particular one is a "Schönnatter"), and that suggests that the English word may very well be *rat snake*, after all. This particular kind is from Taiwan, originally. They are long and slim.


----------



## ~Stella~ (Oct 11, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> However - I see the word "Rattennatter" as well (though this particular one is a "Schönnatter"), and that suggests that the English word may very well be *rat snake*, after all. This particular kind is from Taiwan, originally. They are long and slim.



We have rat snakes here and they do get very long and skinny - I had one in my sleeping bag once.  However the markings, while similar, are more in tones of brown.  The one(s) shown have gorgeous coloration.


----------



## CPayton (Oct 11, 2007)

I did a little digging and those guys are "Taiwanese Beauty (Rat) Snakes".  I've included a link to a gallery at The Rat Snake Foundation.  From looking at your pics and reading the descriptions on several sites, the ones you have must be pretty young.

The Rat Snake Foundation


----------



## KamaKazzy (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeah, I was fixing to say that, CPayton. I realized it after I got off the computer what they were. Almost got a pair once. Beautiful snakes.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh, thanks for finding out the name for me, and actually it *would* have been easy for me to come up with the English name, since "_Schön_natter" does not mean anything other than _Beauty_ Snake. German "schön" is "beautiful" in English :idea: !!! And the photos displayed on the site of The Rat Snake Foundation prove it. Good to know! Thanks folks   !


----------



## abraxas (Oct 12, 2007)

Cool shots LaFoto.  I like to look and read about snakes, but handling them I usually leave to others.  Interesting.



KamaKazzy said:


> Beautiful pics, love the snakes! Rat snakes, I presume? I can't tell though. The heads don't say rat snake to me. Some sort of colubred at least.



I thought the gopher snake would be the California version or interesting distant cousin at least.  Same niche.  Would have to check taxonomy.

http://digital-desert.com/wildlife/gopher-snake.html


----------



## Anita (Oct 13, 2007)

LaFoto, I HATE snakes! I actually have ophidiophobia! (I did a report in college on it! LOL!) But, even though you had a warning about snake photos, I couldn't resist to look! 

Anyway, these have to be the prettiest snakes I have ever seen! (I'm getting better, as I look at snakes often to get over my phobia; that's the first step in getting over a phobia). 

Your daughter is beautiful and handles them real well!


----------



## Corry (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, these are really great, Lafoto!  

And yes, we have rat snakes around here, I believe.


----------



## kierukei (Oct 26, 2007)

Beautiful shots! I love the first shot, 3 and 4 ... and her belt!


----------

